
Show HN: A JavaScript-starterkit for 2016 - ameesdotme
https://github.com/ameesme/React-Redux-Starterkit
======
ameesdotme
Disclosure: This is starter kit is a result of the work of many JavaScript-
developers at Greenhouse Group, my former employer. I decided to clean it up a
bit in a fork.

